
Management/Success/Leadership: Mostly Bullshit - wtetzner
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102964923626/managementsuccessleadership-mostly-bullshit
======
cujic9
I disagree with his "charisma is bullshit" thesis. All skills have extreme
outliers. There was the fastest sprinter in your high school, and then there
is Usain Bolt. Similarly, there was the most charismatic guy you've ever
worked with, and then there is Steve Jobs.

Re: management and leadership philosophies? I agree; complete bullshit. There
is no perfect management philosophy. If there were, it would be a science and
everybody would follow it.

I do like a good "how to manage" book though. The point of management books
(or any self-improvement books for that matter) is to let you swim in the
subject matter for a while, and think about how you would have handled past
experiences better. And also to show you that it is _possible_ to get better
at things, and _worth it_ to try.

